# its all about da VTEC



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

awwww ma ex wishin me da best so sweet of her


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

G'd up gf


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

cool dude


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

that thong is so sexy


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

ma lilest sis 4


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

pic


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

huh?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

favorite boxers lol


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

favorite boxers lol


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me like 5 months ago


----------



## amanpkeeper (Dec 7, 2003)

not everyone is as adapt as you in "chat language" please speak english.

ma ex wishin da best, omg ppl, lilest sis, G'd up Gf.

Comeon man, I dont like doing that much thinking when Im trying to read a post


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol my gf


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me again 15


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

pimpin at young ages


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me lookin classy


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

drunken.....


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

yumm ummmmmm


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

hot girl man i wish i could get a girl that would take pics like that and were short shorts in my room


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Wow are those girls? and did they send you letters about how bad they want you?
Damns son ur the PIMP, keep it up :bleh:


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Btw isnt this kiddie porn?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

aww thx hoeboi juss playin da game in cali


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

*homeboi


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)




----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

lucky man. i have never had a girlfreind in my room actually lol. when ever im going out with some 1 they mess around so it lasts a week damn hoes


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol sad trip juss play it koo so far i guess uve been on da off season eh? lol its koo theyll come


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

amanpkeeper said:


> not everyone is as adapt as you in "chat language" please speak english.
> 
> ma ex wishin da best, omg ppl, lilest sis, G'd up Gf.
> 
> Comeon man, I dont like doing that much thinking when Im trying to read a post


 sorry vetec but i agree your post are hard to read man

its got to be harder to type slang


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol u gotta understand that im chattin like 8hrs a day ? u get me so yea it guys hard but ill try to use correst english from now on


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

vtecbro007 said:


> favorite boxers lol


 i have to change my signature now :laugh:


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

any more x girlfreind pics?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

buddies, party starters


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

yea hold up


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol x and a bestgirlfriend at ma last party


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

me me me and more me


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol funni sh*t cover that


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol ma friend ANUS


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

might want to resize those pics.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

aww f*ck it lol


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa... you lucky bastard!!!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol uh thx i guess


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So........wheres the car?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol screw da car for now


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats all I care about....most of the time. If I can't remember someone, I ask "What kind of car did they drive?" and I usually remember after that.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol now i hav a 99' vw vr6


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i get ma lisence 3months o yea im driving with a permit


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

your gf has a nice ass man ,


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

sweet


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

so r u trying to get your post count up or sometihng?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

If you got a v6 then why is your username vtec?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

So, from all the pictures you posted up intorducing yourself, you are saying you like to drink at 15 and you have a few gf?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> If you got a v6 then why is your username vtec?


 lmao


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> so r u trying to get your post count up or sometihng?


 Ironic


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess its nice to have you here vtec, but honestly... Bacardi is a girls drink...

remember son, when you drink, Drink. dont f*ck around, when you go to the bathroom to take a sh*t, do you stop in the hallway to organize the towels or undo your belt?

Drink Bacardi 151, you will not regret it









cute chick for your age too,


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> lol u gotta understand that im chattin like 8hrs a day ? u get me so yea it guys hard but ill try to use correst english from now on


 'ey, yo G! How in da world u be chattin fo' 8 hours strght?.....dawg, dnt u evn go 2 school?'

goddamn, it is harder to write in slang...seriously though...

....beautiful girl, but not as beautiful as mine...sorry. Still, i'm wondering how can you chat for 8 hours straight? No school? Just pimpin the internet 'hos?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> lol ma friend ANUS


Um...........your best friend is what?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Thats all I care about....most of the time. If I can't remember someone, I ask "What kind of car did they drive?" and I usually remember after that.


 haha im the same way


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

man thats sweet of ur girl to do that.
i think im just about persuading my girl to do it for me (just in undies so far!!!)


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i do go to school 3.5gpa and i do chat for like hrs but 8 hrs is on weekends when i dont hav nething to doso yea o yea ma dad use to own a vtec civic but we sold it yea but i still like vtecs


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

o and no i wasnt doin it for da post counts kick back ppl damn


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

what school do you go to vtec? i live like 5 minutes away from burbank.

nice gf by the way.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay your 15 postin pics of ur 15 yearold gf ugh this is illegal 
and you don't use slang in everyday life you're not in the bronx.
Peace


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

UHH YEA I DO USE SLANG EVERYDAY AND SECOND BLUE PRINT I LIVE IN BURBANK CA AND I GOT TO BURBANK HIGH SCHOOL







FUCKIN HATERS


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

pointy ass, but id hit it


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol


----------

